# Prehistoric Power feed............



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Never seen this............ 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spartan-San...765?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2d264005


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

was gonna say REALLY!! till i saw the other photos... a cylinder drive unit  never seen that b4 either...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

That is an old one. I don't know how old (Ron probably does) but it's old. There's a piece of paper glued to the underside of my Spartan toolbox that shows their current line. The 300 and 1065 machines in the picture have that style powerfeed.








Paul


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have two of them in my garage. There is even an older one which was a huge hunk of steal. The style pictured from what I was told was an early 60's design.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I have two of them in my garage. There is even an older one which was a huge hunk of steal. The style pictured from what I was told was an early 60's design.




What do you think of them ?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> What do you think of them ?


There is a reason Spartan is using the current design all these years. Also a reason Trojan, Grolitz, and a few other companies copied the current auto-feed Spartan uses.


----------

